# LOOK AT THIS FANTASTIC PATTERN!



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.theknitclub.co.uk/pesky-rabbit-tea-cosy-pattern-by-debi-birkin


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cute pattern. I love the illusion that the rabbits are going in and out of the pot.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is one cute pattern.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

now that's cute!!!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

What a delightful touch of whimsy! b


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

She designs wonderful patterns.
Have you seen the mice tea cosy?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sack-of-mice-tea-cozy


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

I just purchased her mouse pincushion, anemone tea cozy, and guinea pig patterns (downloaded). Really liked the dormouse pattern...maybe next time.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

That is so cute.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So delightful . I haven't seen her designs before.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I need to buy a teapot, just so I can make the tea cozy!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

So cute. I love the mice tea cosy also, from ravelry.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is just too darn cute!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

So cute


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Really cute for the spring/Easter season!!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Funny ,and cute.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a UFO with me so far!!! I bought a few of her patterns because they are so cute.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I love Debi Birkin's cozy patterns and I love this mouse cozy she designed: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sack-of-mice-tea-cozy


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> http://www.theknitclub.co.uk/pesky-rabbit-tea-cosy-pattern-by-debi-birkin


Had to look after that headline! It is very cute.


----------

